# Dinafem California Hashplant went hermie..



## monkeybusiness (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, this is my third harvest from the same mother plant and while i've never had any problems before, this time i have discovered a few seeds in the harvest. Not many. Never saw nanners so must be deep inside one of the buds. I've trimmed up a little over an elbow and have come across less than 10 but obviously there are more lurking. I got off easy as far as im concerned, gambling w/ feminized seeds. Obviously could have been filled with seeds

 So, i've got another round almost ready to flower and will probably go ahead and run em but after that, moma must go....sniff

Oh well, C99 is where my next focus will be. Just wish i had em ready to flower NOW.​


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 19, 2009)

Damn. I've got their blue hash and cali hash. Hope mine don't turn, they are in flower.


----------



## ozman (Sep 20, 2009)

OH OH I got a cali hash plant going also,took 6 clones last week,plus have 2 others almost ready for flower,sorry to hear about the nannas,hoping mine dont go that way,but hey a few seeds in a elbow would be ok with me,also have a blue hash femenized seed that i havent started yet.Hope it isnt a trend.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 20, 2009)

Well here's an update. I've been cleaning up the flower area and discovered an air pump had become unhooked to that particular plants bucket. It couldn't have been for super long because i had checked em regularly, though I was more lazy at the end. So there was no oxygen going to those roots. Well actually my buckets are set up to recirculate so it was getting some, but not hardly enough for the size of the plant obviously. So that accounts for some serious stress and probably why it went hermie. Bottom line though, is that it did. She's a gotta go!


----------



## ozman (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow thats a bummer,[ever vigilant] must be something to that in this activity...
At least now you will pay more attention but,ya its gotta go 

Better Luck in the Future,

Ozman


----------

